# Help me choose a music app



## Joel544 (Mar 2, 2017)

Hi,

I traveled mostly for my work as long distance truck driver. I have a wonderful Kenworth truck. It is comfortable than you think. 

I have traveled the US, to Ohio and as far as Tennessee in my truck. Now, I have a long cross country truck haul coming up. I am not a tech savvy person. I got a new smartphone gifted by my girlfriend. I love the music on the road and I was thinking about the perfect music app to download while traveling.

I don't know, but, I think these music apps are useful. http://www.truckloancenter.com/blog...-apps-for-finding-great-music-on-the-road/Has anyone used any of these apps. I know Spotify. 

So, I would appreciate a help in choosing the best app among these. please share your opinions.


----------



## FreeCheetos (Mar 2, 2017)

If you don't mind paying a subscription fee. I recommend Spotify. Been a paying customer for about 3 years, and I swear by it. Pretty much all the music you want is on there. Offline playing. Create Playlists. Good Stuff. 

With the free service you cant select specific music to play. you can create playlist, but you have to shuffle. Same with listening to pre-made playlists and albums. If you can afford the $10 a month and you are a music head. pay for it.


----------



## Kim Chee (Mar 2, 2017)

Free app, free music (radio station feeds).

There is a paid pro version available if you like it.

myTuner Radio - Live FM Stations & Internet Radios by Appgeneration Software
https://appsto.re/us/k5JbF.i


----------



## pewpew (Mar 2, 2017)

I'm good with my Pandora, and it's 5 bucks a month


----------



## DrewSTNY (Mar 2, 2017)

Ditto on the Pandora Plus/One/Whatever-they-call-it-this-week. The only complaint is that if you start "liking" songs, after a while it will go way off in the weeds and play "Smoke On the Water" as if it's in the same genre as Tchaikovsky or something like that. I guess they do that just to see if you are paying attention. The subscription service also collects songs from your most played channel for off-line access when internet is not available. It's about 50 or 60 USD a year, so not too bad. I have discovered some pretty cool artists using Pandora.

TuneIn is pretty good to get your local radio station when out of range from it, but I don't have the subscription so I don't know how customizable it is.

If you want to hear specific artists, then Spotify is good. I just don't like paying for that subscription. $120 a year is more than I want to pay.

If you have ridiculous amounts of data, you could just set your phone to Youtube and let it play 24/7, but the ads get annoying.


----------



## Ray Lockwood (Mar 2, 2017)

Spotify is good, but no TOOL, King Crimson, and no Seger for some damn reason. Still worth the money though they have almost everything else .


----------



## FreeCheetos (Mar 3, 2017)

Ray Lockwood said:


> Spotify is good, but no TOOL and no Seger for some damn reason. Still worth the money though they have almost everything else .



Tool was totally on there at last summer/fall. Spotify must have pissed them off.


----------

